# What's Wrong With My Leghorns??



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It just came up on them a few week ago. It wasn't bad at first and I didn't think anything about it. Can anyone tell me what this is and how I can treat it? I don't have the money for expensive vet bills, so hopefully there is something that I can do to help them. These are some pictures of them. I have 34 White Leghorns in all, 31 hens and 3 roosters (All are the Leghorns are in the same pen.). I also raise American Game and it hasn't come up on them, I do keep them in separate pens though. All help would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe sun exposure?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like fowl pox. Not much you can do its a virus and needs to run its course.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

ellis36 said:


> Maybe sun exposure?


I thought that might be a possibility. The temp. gets well over the 100's mark. I hope that's all that it is.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Looks like fowl pox. Not much you can do its a virus and needs to run its course.


Will it go away if it is that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. Reportedly they get it from mosquitoes. If you google pox you will find a ton of information. I've been fortunate and have never had to deal with it.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Yes. Reportedly they get it from mosquitoes. If you google pox you will find a ton of information. I've been fortunate and have never had to deal with it.


Well, this year we have had mosquitoes really bad. They have been everywhere and at all times of the day. We didn't have much of a winter last year and it didn't kill them off.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

How long does it usually last? I read somewhere that it lasted a few weeks. Does it affect their laying? Last question, is it contagious to the other chickens? Thanks so much!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, is it fatal?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/avian-pox-how-to-treat-your-chickens-for-avian-pox


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Bee! One question that I didn't find on the link is, how likely is it to kill my birds?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The dry pox is not likely to do so, from what I've read. If it was the wet pox...I guess that is internal and involves the mucosa and respiratory tract...then it can be fatal. 

Just boost the immune system and try to keep them comfortable, from what I have read. I've never had this either, so it's out of my realm of experience. 

If I had it I would probably treat it much like I would a kid with chicken pox...Calamine on the blisters to soothe and dry them up, Vit C and lysine rich foods (fermented feed would be good long about now...VERY high in lysine) for their immune systems so they can put this thing to rest ASAP. 

The good news is they are not likely to get it again, from what I understand.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Good. I hope this thing ends soon. Was holding one of them today and I was rubbing her scabs with a warm wet rag and part of it peeled off, but it started bleeding just a little bit. It seemed to help though.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Poor things hope they recover soon!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

So do I.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Update: They are doing alot better and no more of them has died. They seem to be laying better. When they first got it they dropped to 6 eggs a day and I got 13 today. I separated the ones that had it bad and they got better alot faster when I did. The ones I separated I put in a chicken tractor on the yard. I'll try and post another update later on with some pics.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's great news!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep!  Hoping they will get completely better soon.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

These are some pictures I just took a few minutes ago. Sorry it took so long.  Thanks for all the help y'all!


----------

